# Shopnotes Edge Sander



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

I just recieved the Shopnotes Vol.7 Issue 37. My questions are, if anyone on here has built this sander? how long did it take to build? is it cost effective (ie time to build, buy materials vs buy a good used one)?? And how durable is the finished product?? Ok thats enough questions for a newbie!! lol
If these questions have already been posted please advise me, I couldn't find any but like I said I'm a newbie so maybe I didn't look in the right place.
Thanks!


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*I'm looking for a used one now*

There is not much too building one I would think. Mainly two spools, a motor and a strong spring for tension on the belt. . To me, buying used is better than building one. For one thing, I dont weld. I am a professional woodworker so it would not be cost effective for me to build one - for a hobbyist it might be. 
Accuracy is not an issue with an edge sander but wooden frames get bulky and heavy.If you dont have any particular furniture projects in mind to build then go ahead and make the sander your project.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Some general encouragement;

I'm around alot of equip...new/used,whatever.One pc that you just don't see alot of is used edge sanders.The reason is,folks hang on to them.There seems to be two groups,those who swear by them and just don't get rid of them and then the other group that they don't fit into their scope of work.

So this is one pc that buying new or building one makes sense.There was a thread on here about a homebuilt one,maybe a search will find it.Also try You-tube.And if possible go and look at some if convenient......it may clear up some questions.Good luck with your build,BW


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I used to own one and it got used almost everyday. They are very handy.


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

Well here's the finished product, bout $400 in material, had to buy everything but a few pcs of the hardwood and bout 30 hrs build time. Had alot of free time so I'm not figuring my time  
Instructions were very easy to follow.


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

wow. great work. that is very nice. i am going to have to find those plans.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Very impressive.Love the finished look,the gray base.One minor point is elect connection on top.It probably had to be that way but,dust gets in every crack/crevice on these sanders.Good housekeeping(vacumning it off)is SOP.Am sure you're gonna get lots of use from this pce of equip.BW


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks Gus, Go for it, it looked intimidating to me at first, FYI half my material cost was the NEW motor ($200). I also went with a piece of graphite (Graphite on cloth backing I got from Klingspor's Woodworking Shop www.*woodworkingshop*.com ) for the platen instead of ... whatever they recommended. I am looking forward to giving it a workout :thumbsup:. 

```
Love the finished look,the gray base.One minor point is elect connection on top.
It probably had to be that way but,dust gets in every crack/crevice on these 
sanders.
```
Good point BW on the connection, yeah it only had top and bottom holes but hey I got a drill  maybe I'll make a hole in the side or just caulk seal the way I got it now. I went with the gray as most of my other tools are Delta/gray. I am not beholden to Delta just ended up with mostly delta stuff :icon_smile: so I thought I would match it, and oh I had the paint also :yes:.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

4givndude said:


> I just recieved the Shopnotes Vol.7 Issue 37. My questions are, if anyone on here has built this sander? how long did it take to build? is it cost effective (ie time to build, buy materials vs buy a good used one)?? And how durable is the finished product?? Ok thats enough questions for a newbie!! lol
> If these questions have already been posted please advise me, I couldn't find any but like I said I'm a newbie so maybe I didn't look in the right place.
> Thanks!


If I am not mistaken, wasn't the shopnotes one using the drill press?

That is one nice edge sander though. :thumbsup: Great job on the build.

I guess the down fall to making one versus buying one is also the dust collection aspect of it. Did you plan on doing any dust collection? IF so, I would be curious to see how you incorporated it.

Fabian


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks Fabian, the dust collection on this one is on the end of the belt, if you look at the first pic above the motor there is some hardwood, I don't have the hose hooked up yet but that is where it will connect. 
As far as the drill press version, I'm not sure but this is the stand alone one from shopnotes.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey man! I know this thread is two years old but I apparently missed it the first go around. But I followed your link from your briefcase thread (which I'm also late to the party on).

Ok, this is SWEET! I've had edge sander envy for a long time. You just peeked my envy AND my interest. This was in Shop Notes? Hmmm, I need to try to find that issue. I'd love to build that sander. Thank you for making us aware of the article. And thanks for sharing your awesome completed project. I'll bet that sander has been a dream to have in your shop.

Also, GREAT job on your build. I love it. And I seriously want my own!


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Hey man! I know this thread is two years old but I apparently missed it the first go around. But I followed your link from your briefcase thread (which I'm also late to the party on).
> 
> Ok, this is SWEET! I've had edge sander envy for a long time. You just peeked my envy AND my interest. This was in Shop Notes? Hmmm, I need to try to find that issue. I'd love to build that sander. Thank you for making us aware of the article. And thanks for sharing your awesome completed project. I'll bet that sander has been a dream to have in your shop.
> 
> Also, GREAT job on your build. I love it. And I seriously want my own!


Thanks Steve, you're right I use that sander all the time! And it wasn't that difficult to build!! So go for it!!

Btw I was trying to find your locking device thread someone referred to earlier?? Can you hook a brother up?? Thanks


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

4givndude said:


> Thanks Steve, you're right I use that sander all the time! And it wasn't that difficult to build!! So go for it!!
> 
> Btw I was trying to find your locking device thread someone referred to earlier?? Can you hook a brother up?? Thanks


He actually meant that tongue in cheek, as the locking mechanism he's talking about is a "complicated" one I designed - consisting of two differently-styled locks - for my would-be entry for the Baileigh contest a few weeks ago. Well, there is a wheeled lock as part of it. A 4-wheeled lock that work very similar to metal ones you installed on the briefcase. (now I just need to get back to the project and get the final touches done).

The entire lid of the box I made is a locking mechanism. I think it turned out really cool. If you're interested in seeing it you can check it out here :

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/fits-18-cube-challenge-accepted-my-build-50589/


----------



## sawnemup (Mar 21, 2014)

*Edge Sander*

Hey Dude, nice looking project! Liked your other builds also! I'm probably going to build this--did you use the original recommended 3/4 HP 3450 RPM motor and 3'"-4 1/2 " pulleys? I saw a comment elsewhere and the builder considered his underpowered. I also wondered about issues with burning at this belt RPM. Thanks!


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

sawnemup said:


> Hey Dude, nice looking project! Liked your other builds also! I'm probably going to build this--did you use the original recommended 3/4 HP 3450 RPM motor and 3'"-4 1/2 " pulleys? I saw a comment elsewhere and the builder considered his underpowered. I also wondered about issues with burning at this belt RPM. Thanks!


Thank ya thank ya!! I did use the 3/4 hp originally , however yes it was underpowered !! So I upgraded to a 1.5 hp and that is plenty of power. The burning has never been an issue for me. 
Good luck on your build, I'll just say this now, you'll use it a lot more then think, and you'll wonder how you did without it. ;-)


----------



## sawnemup (Mar 21, 2014)

*edge sander*

thanks Dude, 1 1/2 HP is the way I've been leaning. Looks like that's what many of the brand machines use. I'll use a 3" to 5 " pulley system to get around 2000 rpm on the drive drum. With golf season on the horizon I won't build until fall but will post when complete.
:yes:


----------

